# [SOLVED] Beryl, zmiana xgl na aiglx.

## Marcin

Jak zmienić xgl na aiglx. Uruchomiłem beryla, ale przez przypadek zmieniłem platformę renderującą na xgl( poprzez menu w Beryl Manager), xgl'a nie mam zainstalowanego. Z tego powodu beryl nie uruchamia się (także KDE) przy starcie systemu. Aby beryl nie uruchamiał się automatycznie, w konsoli (Ctrl+Alt+F1) usunąłem go z poziomu uruchamiania. Kiedy uruchamiam przez polecenie "beryl-manager" wtedy uruchamia się bezproblemowo, ponieważ ma osobną konfigurację. Jak mógłbym zmienić platformę renderującą edytując pliki configuracyjnę beryla. Co zrobić, aby wszystko z powrotem działało.Last edited by Marcin on Sun Jan 14, 2007 5:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wodzik

rm ~/.beryl* po restarcie zrobi sobie nowa konfiguracje.

----------

## Marcin

Nie działa:

```
# rm ~/.beryl*

rm: nie można usunąć `/root/.beryl': Jest katalogiem
```

----------

## wodzik

moj blad rm -rf powinno byc.

----------

## argasek

 *Marcin wrote:*   

> Nie działa:
> 
> ```
> # rm ~/.beryl*
> 
> ...

 

Chłopie...

```

man rm

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Jak bym Ci napisał

```

# rm -rf /

```

jako rozwiązanie, to też byś bezmyślnie przeklepał?   :Confused: 

----------

## Marcin

Nie działa.  :Sad: 

Usunąłem wszystkie katalogi beryla z zawartością i chcę ponownie go zainstalować, ale mam problem:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge beryl

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/beryl-0.1.4 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4

>>> Install beryl-0.1.4 into /var/tmp/portage/beryl-0.1.4/image/ category x11-wm

>>> Completed installing beryl-0.1.4 into /var/tmp/portage/beryl-0.1.4/image/

man:

>>> Merging x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4 to /

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

----------

## wodzik

moje glupie pytanie. po co chcesz go instalowac ponownie?:>  :Shocked: 

----------

## Marcin

Usunąłem katalogi z plikami beryla i teraz w ogóle nie działa  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## rampage7

mam dla Ciebie rozwiązanie, chyba najlepsze: Zainstaluj SuSe, Mandrive lub MS Vistę jak się pojawi. Gentoo nie jest dla Ciebie

----------

## Marcin

Dlaczego nie mogę zaistalować beryla, jaki błąd występuje?

----------

## joker

a gdzie Ty widzisz blad? 

"pokaz no go kurde palcem bo chce uwierzyc ze snie" - marek k.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## wodzik

zacznijmy od tego, ze rm -rf ~/.beryl* spowodowalo usuniecie plikow konfiguracyjnych beryla, dla twojego użytkownika, a nie odinstalowanie czegokolwiek. teraz po odpaleniu swojego kde/gnoma po odpaleniu beryl-manager powinien ci sie wlaczyc beryl i zrobic sobie nowa konfiguracje. poza_tym zdefinuj nie dziala. co pokazuje konsola podczas wpisania beryl-manager.

..::Milu Edit: orty!

----------

## Marcin

 *Quote:*   

> zacznijmy od tego, ze rm -rf ~/.beryl* spowodowalo usuniecie plikow konfiguracyjnych beryla dla twojego urzytkownika, a nie odinstalowanie czegokolwiek

 

Tak wiem, usunąłęm ten katalog, następnie ustawiłem menadżera okien jako beryla w kdm i uruchomiłem ponownie serwer X, ale było to samo czyli brak ikon, brak dolnego paska z KDE, widać było tylko tapetę i ciemny kwadrat na środku ekranu. Nie działało, więc chciałem spróbować czy jak odinstaluję beryla i ponownie go zaistaluje coś to pomoże. Spróbowałem poleceniem (musiałem dodać ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64, aby został zaistalowany):

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" emerge -C beryl
```

ale nie działało:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -C beryl

 x11-wm/beryl

    selected: 0.1.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Więc usunąłem katalogi z zawartością beryla (chyba niepotrzebnie to zrobiłem), znalazłem je wpisując polecenie:

```
find -iname beryl
```

nie usunąłem tylko /usr/portage/x11-wm/beryl

Teraz, gdy go uruchomię poleceniem beryl-manager znikają obramowania okien i pasek KDE, zawartość okien zostaje.

Chcę zaistalować ponownie beryla, ale nie istaluje się:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge beryl

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/beryl-0.1.4 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4

>>> Install beryl-0.1.4 into /var/tmp/portage/beryl-0.1.4/image/ category x11-wm

>>> Completed installing beryl-0.1.4 into /var/tmp/portage/beryl-0.1.4/image/

man:

>>> Merging x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4 to /

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> x11-wm/beryl-0.1.4 merged.

>>> Recording x11-wm/beryl in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Nie wiem teraz co zrobić, aby go zaistalować ponownie i żeby beryl zadziałał.  :Confused: 

----------

## kranked

```
rm .beryl-managerrc
```

----------

## Marcin

 *Quote:*   

> rm .beryl-managerrc

 

Nadal nie mogę zaistalować  :Sad:  . Czy będę musiał zaistalować ponownie Gentoo?

----------

## kranked

Reinstalacja systemu nie wystarczy, musisz kupić nowy komputer  :Rolling Eyes: 

A na poważnie:

Jeśli usunąłeś ten plik to odpal ponownie beryla, wtedy ustawienia wracają do defaultowych i będziesz miał aiglx

----------

## Marcin

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli usunąłeś ten plik to odpal ponownie beryla, wtedy ustawienia wracają do defaultowych i będziesz miał aiglx

 

Ale chcę teraz zaistalować beryla, którego usunąłem, usuwając jego katalogi.

----------

## wodzik

zrob tak zeby beryl nie startowal razem z kde, a potem w kde w konsoli wpisz beryl-manager.

EMERGE NIE SLUZY DO WLACZANIA PROGRAMOW TYLKO DO ICH INSTALACJI. Nie musisz instalowac beryla ,bo caly czas masz go zainstalowanego.

----------

## Marcin

Chyba zostałem źle zrozumiany. Oczywiście, wiem że emerge służy do instalacji. Nie mogę uruchomić beryla, ponieważ usunąłem katalogi z jego plikami i chcę go zaistalować i przywrócić usunięte przeze mnie pliki. Nie wiem tylko dlaczego nie mogę go zainstalować.

----------

## wodzik

normalnie jeszcze jeden taki post i zrobie sobie krzywde walac glowa o klawke. ostatni raz tlumacze. podczas instalacji beryla nie tworza sie katalogi z konfiguracja w twoim domowym folderze. pliki te zrobia sie gdy podczas uruchomienia beryl ich nie znajdzie, np podczas pierwszego uruchomienia, lub tak jak w twoim przypadku po ich usunieciu. jeszcze raz powtarzam. wylaczasz beryla z autostartu, potem z konsoli odpalasz wpisujac beryl-manager i jesli sie nie odpali wklejasz co ci pokaze w konsoli.

----------

## kurak

@wodizk spokojnie  :Smile:  Marcinie, powiedz skad usunales te pliki? tylko z katalogu domowego czy tez z 

```
/usr/bin/beryl /usr/lib/beryl /usr/X11R6/bin/beryl /usr/include/beryl /usr/share/beryl
```

 bo jezeli tylko z katalogu glownego, to podpisuje sie z pod wodzikiem.

----------

## Marcin

Uchomiłem beryla:

```
** (beryl-manager:25189): CRITICAL **: nie można uruchomić beryl: Sukces
```

Usunąłem pliki nie tylko z katalogu domowego, ale także z:

/usr/bin/beryl 

/usr/lib/beryl 

/usr/include/beryl 

/usr/share/beryl

Uruchamia się teraz, ale nie ma obramowania okien i brak możliwości konfiguracji w beryl settings manager (tylko opcja General Options).

----------

## kurak

namieszales kolego, zrobi takie cos: 

```
 nano beryl.sh
```

 i daj to 

```
#!/bin/bash

emerald --replace > ~/.emerald.log 2>&1 &

beryl --use-cow --strict-binding --indirect-rendering --force-nvidia --replace > ~/.beryl.log 2>&1 &
```

 i potem 

```
chmod +x beryl.sh
```

 a finalnie 

```
./beryl.sh
```

 jak masz beryla i emeralda to musi zadzialac

----------

## wodzik

moze jednak faktycznie posiedz najpierw troche na ubuntu, zanim sie przyzwyczaisz do linuksa? jesli faktycznie pousuwales 

```
/usr/bin/beryl

/usr/lib/beryl

/usr/include/beryl

/usr/share/beryl 
```

 to emerge beryl-manager beryl-settings beryl-dbus beryl-plugins beryl-core emerald-themes emerald (dla pewnosci) powinno pomóc

----------

## Marcin

Beryl już działa  :Smile:  .

Zemergowałem:

beryl-manager,

beryl-settings

beryl-dbus,

beryl-plugins,

beryl-core,

emerald-themes,

emerald.

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc.

 *Quote:*   

> mam dla Ciebie rozwiązanie, chyba najlepsze: Zainstaluj SuSe, Mandrive lub MS Vistę jak się pojawi. Gentoo nie jest dla Ciebie

 

 *Quote:*   

> moze jednak faktycznie posiedz najpierw troche na ubuntu, zanim sie przyzwyczaisz do linuksa?

 

Gentoo mam zaistalowane od niewiele ponad pół miesiąca. Z instalacją Gentoo sam sobie poradziłem (istalowałem z płyty uniwersal CD w trybie tekstowym).Teraz korzystam z linuksa, windowsa używam już bardzo rzadko. Przed Gentoo miałem styczność tylko z kilkoma dystrubucjami z live cd. Zdecydowałem się na Gentoo ze względu na to, że będę mógł się czegoś nauczyć. Od kiedy używam linuksa coraz bardziej doceniam jego zalety, z Gentoo dużo się nauczyłem o linuksie. Napewno przy ubuntu lub podobnej dystrybucji nie nauczyłbym się tego wszyskiego co teraz wiem. Mimo, że jestem początkujący, sądzę, że Gentoo jest właśnie systemem dla mnie.

----------

## Belliash

 *Marcin wrote:*   

> Beryl już działa  .
> 
> Zemergowałem:
> 
> beryl-manager,
> ...

 

chcesz sie cegos nauczyc?

gentoo wiec nie jest dla Ciebie, bo tu wszystko za Ciebie robi portage!

SLACKWARE SE ZAINSTALUJ!

i zycze powodzenia  :Wink: 

----------

## ar_it

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *Marcin wrote:*   Beryl już działa  .
> 
> Zemergowałem:
> 
> beryl-manager,
> ...

 

@Morpheouss

Nie przesadzasz trochę.

Patrząc na takie zachowanie - zastanawiam się nad rodziną *BSD - 

bo po co jest to forum, czy po to aby sugerować komuś zmianę distra ??

A może powrót do produktów ze stajni MS ??

Daj chłopakowi rozwinąć skrzydła - może gentoo będzie dla niego drogą do slacka - 

a może do archa - może zostanie przy gentoo - może ... 

Wyluzuj  :Cool: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> Patrząc na takie zachowanie - zastanawiam się nad rodziną *BSD - 

 

Jak się ta rodzina dorobi modularnego KDE i porządnego framebuffera to i ja się zacznę zastanawiać... Bo o USE to można chyba sobie tylko słodko pomarzyć...

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> bo po co jest to forum, czy po to aby sugerować komuś zmianę distra ??

 

Z powodu forum zmieniać system?   :Shocked: 

----------

## ar_it

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *ar_it wrote:*   Patrząc na takie zachowanie - zastanawiam się nad rodziną *BSD -  
> 
> Jak się ta rodzina dorobi modularnego KDE i porządnego framebuffera to i ja się zacznę zastanawiać... Bo o USE to można chyba sobie tylko słodko pomarzyć...

 

Właśnie ściągnęłem płytkę instalacyjną freebsd - Ale to już kompletny oftopic   :Laughing: 

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *ar_it wrote:*   bo po co jest to forum, czy po to aby sugerować komuś zmianę distra ?? 
> 
> Z powodu forum zmieniać system?  

 

Jestem na różnych forach linuksowych od 2002 roku i tak patrzę, że z biegiem czasu coś nie dobrego się dzieje z userami linuksa - zaczyna być nie miło   :Shocked: 

----------

